# Yorkshire newbies with a Delaware HB



## Deleted member 79706 (Oct 5, 2019)

Enjoying the freedom of camping in the Uk and Europe


----------



## Jillyhug (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello from a fellow Delaware camper


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome,
From an exiled Tyke.
We need more generous, cheerful and diplomatic members.
Thanks for adding to 't balance on 'ere


----------



## Makzine (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------

